# Darling's big baby



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I had to check the date of birth on this young tri as she is about 80% as big as her mom already. She is only about four weeks old. Darling only had a litter of two off Sweetheart, but I think she's going to have another litter off him soon.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh she is sooo beautiful! I love the tri-colors...I'm trying to breed patches of other colors into my colony.

first posts must be in the introductions.Please post there before posting again :thx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

gorgeous baby xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! She's so big that I thought I should maybe have put her in the 'Existing Mouse' section.

Beth, I'm very interested in knowing more about your tri breeding with other colors. I've been working on both yellow/red tris and blue tris, with fair results. I'd love to see some pix of what you are doing.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Lol, I don't have any yet sorry for the confusion. I'm quite jealous of yours! I have what I think is an agouti broken doe that I found in a pet store that I breed to my Himalayan buck and when those pups mature I hope to breed the best to the best from the litter to see if I can even get broken to show up. I haven't met anyone that breeds show mice near me, unless the nice lady from NY I met on here earlier is able to sell me some starters. So for the time being I'm just playing around with pet store mice trying to learn about all these genetics. I also have Himalayan, Black & Tan, Black Self, Yellow with Black Eyes (is that recessive Red?), PEW, chocolate, Chocolate & Tan, and I might have a Chincilla or a Dove in my newest litter. I love love love little mouse babies but I think I need to eventually settle on a breeding line...lol.


----------

